# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Универсальная платформа 8.2

## shibaldan

на форуме понаходил много всяких кряков, эмуляторов, патчей для эски 8.2 - и все кривые какие-то. рано или поздно выкидывает из программы и ругается, приходится перезапускать.

вопрос к знатокам. есть ли универсальная платформа по типу 7.7 которая кушает любые конфигурации и никаких патчей и эмуляторов ей кормить при этом не требуется? а то устал биться с этой 8.2.

или настоящий нормальный патч на крайний случай....

----------


## Алексей 163

Технологическая платформа 8.3.1.531 от 03.07.2012 

Технологическая платформа для Windows ->
Тонкий  клиент  для Windows ->
Cервер (64-bit) для Windows ->

Скачать  //  Зеркало  //  Зеркало 2

----------

AgropyronVIN (28.05.2013), aidar100 (25.09.2012), Ass-72 (10.07.2012), MilaPet (10.08.2012), Sanaev (28.08.2012), Tokio78 (24.07.2012), wartw (13.09.2012), хахатушка (03.08.2012)

----------


## Букан

пишу во многих ветках жду помощи! - Люди добрые... помогите тупому... Платформу обновил до 2.15.310 база переформировалась но версия обновления базы осталась 2.0.14.8. Вопрос в том что база не принимает обновления!!! Как быть?! Что посоветуете?! Ответьте пожалуйста... очень жду помощи... Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Забирыч

У меня была та же проблема. Нужно пошагово устанавливать обновления, дело в том что в версию 2.0.14.8 вы не можете с разу поставить 2.0.22.3(пример) для этого нужно поставить обнову  2.0.15.6, потом 2.0.16.1-2.0.18.2-2.0.19.3 только потом 2.0.22.3 и дальше...Удачи!

----------


## Алексей 163

*1С:Предприятие 8.2 Технологическая платформа 8.2.16.363 от 07.09.2012*

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows ->Скачать || Зеркало

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows ->Скачать || Зеркало

Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows ->Скачать || Зеркало

----------

aidar100 (25.09.2012), asidora (22.09.2012)

----------


## Алексей 163

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2.17.128 от 18.10.2012* 

Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows: Скачать > Зеркало

Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: Скачать > Зеркало

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: Скачать > Зеркало

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2.17.128 от 18.10.2012 (portable)*

Скачать > Зеркало

----------


## Arcomage

> *ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2.17.128 от 18.10.2012* 
> 
> Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows: Скачать > Зеркало
> 
> Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: Скачать > Зеркало
> 
> Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: Скачать > Зеркало
> 
> *ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.2.17.128 от 18.10.2012 (portable)*
> ...


А то что, это тестовый релиз западло написать?

----------

